#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  September Member of the Month - Insanity

## Anne Bonny

_NOTE: This was written by our fabulous Mary Sue!  But she is having computer woes, so I'm posting it!_

Once again, it's that time of the month everyone! That time where we recognize yet another member of RPA who makes our little slice of internet heaven all warm and gooey in the center. And the member we decided to honor this month has enough personality to fill our hypothetical pie and top it with a cold, creamy scoop of vanilla ice cream! In fact, this member has so many personalities that reside here at RPA that it's impossible not to notice him! I am, of course, talking about our dearest Insanity.

Insanity is one of the few long standing members or Roleplay Adventures who traveled over great distances from the old RPA to the current one. And since then, Insanity has been leaving his dark inky footprint everywhere.

When a newbie comes wondering onto our site, Insanity and all his personalities are there to great them and give them a small taste of the craziness in store. Granted, while his signature and avatar may strike a shiver up your spine, he really is a nice guy!

Beyond greeting new members, Insanity is also a fan of the games section. Or so I believe, since I've spent several nights trying to outpost him in multiple games. And though I have never had the privilege to roleplay with him myself, I have been told that Insanity is a very skilled writer. One of the roleplays he's been involved in was Mystivale and he is also a participant in Zero Clan.

And how can anyone forget another contribution Insanity has made to our site: the creation of our wonderful banner!

So whether it's roleplaying, showing off his amazing graphic arts skills, or just being an overall nice guy, the staff of RPA is glad to award September's member of the month status to Insanity.

Cheers to you and you and you!

----------


## Anne Bonny

Hurray!  Congrats Insanity!  Thanks for making our site tons of fun.  

 ::anne::

----------


## Nazgul

To you and all your personalities I would like to say congratulations.

----------


## Crow

Yay Insanity  :X3:  congrats ^ ^

----------


## Merry



----------


## CALYPSO

Congratulations Insanity  :^_^:

----------


## Bia

Yay Insanity! I'm glad you got this! You is totally the cooliest  :;):

----------


## Ryoku

Congratz man.

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats Insanity!  You totally deserved this!

----------


## Mary Sue

Congrats Insanity.  ::):

----------


## Insanity

Wait... What!? You guys are serious? Wow!... This is really unexpected... I'm just... I have no idea what to say. Thanks everyone!  ::D:  This is such an honor, I would never have thought I would get member of the month anytime soon. And since I just woke up, I wonder if I might still be dreaming  :XD: 

*Hey, dumbo, you need a slap to the face to wake up? I can fix that for you. Anyways... thanks I guess...*

_OMG! This is like... OMG!!! I feel tingly all over! You guys are just the best ever! And Mary, sweaty, thanks for that lovely little speech_  ::): 

Oh, d-dear... Is this r-really happening? T-t-thanks, everyone...

Hey, what an award to get, man! That's like... Wow, dude, you guys just blew my mind! This is even better than hitting the tube, man... Well, at least as good, but whatever.

Well, I guess those are the ones who wanted to thank you guys, a few more of them are back here, but they're as speechless as I am  ::):  Anyways, thanks so much, guys. This totally made my month  ::D: 

Oh, and just for fun  ::crazy::

----------


## Yoruyonaka

Good for you Insanity  :XD:

----------


## Shepherd

Congrats Insanity!  You earned it.

----------


## Aurelia Courville

lol.
CONGRATULATIONS Insanity!

----------


## Merry

Hurray for Insanity!

----------


## Fox Xalian

Good work man! Both me and my twin congratulate you on this!

----------


## V

Congrats Insanity  ::D:

----------


## Merry

this is just such

----------


## Bia

Oh poo :/ Merry stole my idea.

----------


## Dr. Dream

Good job Insanity! Unfortunately I do not have the time to look up for a funny picture.

----------


## Alice



----------


## Merry



----------


## L

Great stuff Insanity, well done  ::D:

----------


## Insanity

Haha! Thanks again guys. Every time I see this thread it makes me smile  ::D:

----------


## Merry

That's the point!

----------


## The Magnan

Congrats Insanity. *Heres a Chocolate, Mint, Strawberry, Wood, Plastic, Iron, and hint of fire cake*

----------


## Insanity

Oh, Chocolate, Mint, Strawberry, Wood, Plastic, Iron, and hint of fire cake, my favorite! Thank you Magnan  ::D:

----------


## The Magnan

Your welcome Insanity and Congrats again.

----------


## Bia



----------


## prudence

congrats, insanity.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Bia



----------


## Merry



----------


## Dr. Dream

Your so lucky! It is my dream to be Member of the Month xD

----------


## Rhomeo

Congrats Insanity! You are the shizzle!  ::D:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Miss Ember

Congratulations, you deserve it *Insanity*. : ).

----------


## Insanity

> Your so lucky! It is my dream to be Member of the Month xD


It used to be one of my dreams, but now it's been fulfilled  ::D:  So again, thank you guys and girls SO much!

----------


## Bia



----------


## \/£in

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS

----------


## Merry



----------

